# Netflix Is Now OFFICIAL - Update released 7-20!!!



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Android Market - Netflix

Netflix FINALLY added support for the Thunderbolt! No more hacked APKs for us!

I can say it works great on CM7 but some users of stock and certain ROMs have been reporting DRM errors. So hopefully it will work for most of you guys!

Edit: It seems as if so far the people who have it working are running GB haha which is funny since the device is still FroYo officially. Maybe Netflix knows more than we do? haha

Edit 2: Wednesday July 20 the App was just updated again. All you guys on non-GB ROMs try it out!!


----------



## satseaker (Jul 13, 2011)

it loads faster

sent thru my mister coffee mini


----------



## stastnysnipes26 (Jul 13, 2011)

satseaker said:


> it loads faster
> 
> sent thru my mister coffee mini


agreed. wasn't the device supposed to launch with netflix support? regardless, its about darn time.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

It will probably come bundled with the OTA GB update that is "coming soon".


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

What to do if it is sent with bamf 3.0 rc 4.9? I checked market and just says installed... So? The one I have is still up to date?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The_KGB said:


> What to do if it is sent with bamf 3.0 rc 4.9? I checked market and just says installed... So? The one I have is still up to date?


I uninstalled the "hacked" one and then downloaded from Market.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

How? I went to remove it and it gave me the option to fc or cancel.

edit: Went to the google market on pc and sent to my phone, and it said "Updated Successfully"

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I still miss the auto rotate function in the hacked apk though. wtf netflix lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> I still miss the auto rotate function in the hacked apk though. wtf netflix lol


lol it's small enough in landscape who want's it in portrait?


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

just uninstalled the hacked version and installed from market, works great.


----------



## thejondude (Jul 13, 2011)

yep i uninstalled the hacked version also and the market one is working!! im on a GB rom btw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The fixed the previous issues it seems. They pushed the updated devices list but didn't ever post the newest version. They went from 1.2.2 to 1.2.2 lol. Today they released 1.3 actually so everyone SHOULD have working netflix!


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

good shit, get to watch sons of anarchy again lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

shadowpunx said:


> good shit, get to watch sons of anarchy again lol


Kind of off-topic but that show rocks!!!!


----------



## trueagle (Jul 13, 2011)

It works awesome with 170 debloat by protekk. No lag its unbelievable. Pretty good on battery too

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## orcsbane13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Wouldn't work for me on das bamf 2.1 gave me an error msg when starting the video. I had to go back to the hacked version.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Could not get it to work on omfgb latest nightly

Sent from my Bamf 3.0 RC 4.9 Thunderbolt


----------

